# Reptile cages....in Europe...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Dear Friends,

I see a lot of plastic cage brands in the net...but only in the USA...does anyone know any European brands..if any..?

(it is very expensive to bring them overseas)

Thank you again

Best regards


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's something that's a little closer to you that might help you in your search! and another here.

edit = found another site


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Red Eyes said:


> Here's something that's a little closer to you that might help you in your search! and another here.
> 
> edit = found another site


Thank You very much!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a new website that you might want to send an e-mail to.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

allterra









http://www.allterraonline.de/terrarien.html


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you very very much!!!


----------

